# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Feeder 4,6 - 6,0 Ghz

## nvak

Ετοίμασα ένα feeder ( Με σχέδια ngia φυσικά  ::  )
Έχει ρυθμιζόμενη θέση ανακλαστήρα και βίδα συντονισμού στο μονοπόλο με σκοπό να καλύψει *όλη* την μπάντα των 5.

- Η κατασκευή είναι απο ορείχαλκο, ( σωλήνα με 38mm διάμετρο ) και έχει επεξεργαστεί σε τόρνο. 
- Η χοάνη έχει κατασκευαστεί με καλούπι 
- Το καπάκι είναι από φύλλο πολυαιθυλενίου 3mm, που απέδειξε πολύ καλή συμπεριφορά στα μικροκύματα.
- Ο ανακλαστήρας και το καπάκι με το oring, είναι από αλουμίνιο.

Η θέση του ανακλαστήρα ρυθμίζεται από 19 - 45 mm απόσταση απο το μονόπολο. 
Σε συγκριτική δοκιμή που έκανα με το feeder αλουμινίου βρήκα κάπου 1 db καλύτερη απόδοση. ( το nvak-bliz είναι καλό πρότυπο  ::  )

Υπάρχει δυνατότητα παραγωγής με πολύ χαμηλό κόστος, αν καταλήξουμε σε μία έκδοση, σαν την παρούσα ή απλουστευμένη. 
( Επιθυμία μου είναι, δείγματα ή επι μέρους εξαρτήματα, να διατεθούν αποκλειστικά μέσω της ομάδας των 5, στα μέλη που έχουν πρόσβαση σ΄αυτή την ενότητα. )

Ελπίζω σήμερα στους Αμπελοκήπους να το παραδώσω στον Νικήτα για δοκιμές και μετρήσεις.

----------


## sotiris

Μπράβο σου!!!
Κάθε δουλειά που κάνεις και μας παρουσιάζεις είναι φανταστική (ειδικά εκείνο με το αλουμίνιο ειναι κόσμημα).

και πάλι συγχαρητήρια.

----------


## spirosco

Μπραβο Νικο.
Τελικα ο Νικητας ειχε δεν ειχε, μας γυρισε στην εποχη του χαλκου  ::  .
Αιντε βγαλτε του τα ματια στις δοκιμες να καταληξουμε καπου.

----------


## wiresounds

Για τι τιμή μιλάμε, σε "μαζική" παραγωγή με ρυθμιζόμενη θέση ανακλαστήρα ;

----------


## argi

Δεν ξέρω γιατί... αλλά όταν το έιδα στις φωτογραφίες θυμήθηκα το τραγούδι...

_"Ο γέρο νέγρο Τζιμ... Σ' ολόκληρό το Χάρλεμ... κορνέτα δευτερη... δεν είχε σαν εσένα..."_  ::   ::   ::  

Τρόμερή προσπάθεια...

@rg!

----------


## RF

Εξαιρετική δουλειά  ::   ::   ::  

Μπράβο Νίκο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Πολύ καλό! Μπράβο...

Μπορείς να σκανάρεις το σχέδιο και να το βάλεις ανεβάσεις κι αυτό;

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μπράβο παιδιά, πολύ καλή δουλειά και οργανωμένη, το επόμενο βήμα κατ' εμέ είναι να δείτε τι θα κάνετε με το σκούριασμα...

----------


## lambrosk

ΓιΑ ΤΟΝ NVAK ότι και να πω είναι λίγο... ενα ευχαριστώ όμως για την προώθηση της ανάπτυξης του δικτύου είμαι υποχρεομένος να το πω!

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν κάνουμε καμιά δοκιμή με την ορφανή υψηλής κοινωνίας σχάρα μου  ::

----------


## dti

*Εύγε!*  ::

----------


## nvak

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια αλλά δεν ήταν κατι το δύσκολο. 
Το δύσκολο ίσως ήταν, η επιλογή της φθηνότερης υλοποίησης.

Σαν δείγμα και με την παρούσα μέθοδο κατασκευής του, έχει κόστος γύρω στα 20€.
Σε περίπτωση μικρής παραγωγής μπορούμε να το αναθέσουμε σε γνωστή μου Βιοτεχνία κατασκευής φωτιστικών και να το πάρουμε σε τέλεια μορφή 
(ρεβόλβερ, ασημοκόληση , βαφή-χρωμίωμα - επαργύρωση κλπ ). 
Προς το παρόν πρέπει να δοκιμασθεί και να οριστικοποιηθούν οι διαστάσεις του. 
Πρέπει ακόμη να φροντίσουμε για την νομιμοποίηση της μπάντας.

Επισυνάπτω το σχέδιο.

----------


## Tenorism

Μπράβο. Φοβερή δουλειά. Άντε και καλά αποτελέσματα με τις δοκιμές και μόλις φτιάξουμε παραγωγή θέλω καμιά δεκαριά  ::

----------


## ngia

Έγινε σύγκριση μιας χοάνης με διάμετρο 80μμ, μιας με 190μμ, της μεταβλητής του nvak και του αφρικάνικου.

Αν υποθέσουμε το 80αρί ότι έδινε 30dBi, προέκυπτε κέρδος στους 5300:
190μμ χοάνη --> 18dBi
nvak - 80μμ χοάνη 13dBi
αφρικάνικο - 9dBi

Τοποθετώντας τα πάνω στο πιάτο έδωσαν στους 5.8:
nvak = 80mm χοάνη -52dBm, 
αφρικάνικο -56 dBm

ενώ στους 5.3
nvak = 80mm χοάνη -52dBm, 
αφρικάνικο -57 dBm

Όσον αφορά τη προσαρμογή το αφρικάνικο είχε ιδανική προσαρμογή από τους 5 μέχρι τους 6 παρουσιάζοντας την πιο ευρυζωνική συμπεριφορά.

Οι χοάνες παρουσίαζαν ημιτονοειδή μορφή στασίμων από 1.1 ως 1.8 σε όλη τη ζώνη.
Αντικαθιστώντας τον Νtype με RSMA εξαφανίζοταν η ημιτονοειδής κυμάτωση στα στάσιμα.
Το ίδιο συνέβει όταν αντικαταστάθηκε το μονόπολο στις χοάνες με ένα χονδρύτερο (απο 2μμ βάλαμε 5μμ)

Κρατάμε επιφύλαξη για το αφρικάνικο να κάνουμε την ίδια δοκιμή με ένα δεύτερο δείγμα (περίπτωση το πρώτο να είναι ελλατωματικό)

Σημείωση :
Η μεγάλη χοάνη μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί με μεγάλη ακρίβεια σαν αναφορά αφού μποορούμε με βάση τις διαστάσεις να προβλέψουμε το απόλυτο κέρδος της με μεγάλη ακρίβεια.

----------


## nvak

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, χρειαζόμαστε χοντρότερο μονόπολο, και καλό θα ήταν να έχουμε μεγαλυτέρας διαμέτρου χοάνη. 
Η ρύθμιση του ανακλαστήρα χρειάζεται να παραμείνει ?

----------


## ngia

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά, χρειαζόμαστε χοντρότερο μονόπολο, και καλό θα ήταν να έχουμε μεγαλυτέρας διαμέτρου χοάνη. 
> Η ρύθμιση του ανακλαστήρα χρειάζεται να παραμείνει ?


Σωληνάκι από ψυκτικό, το ανοίγεις λίγο με ένα τρυπανάκι, και μπαίνει φυτευτό. Έτσι γίνεται πιο γρήγορα και απλά και τα στάσιμα γίνονται μια ωραία ευθεία. Σαν κέρδος πάνω στο πιάτο δε φαίνεται διαφορά πάντως.
Η χοάνη μένει η ίδια.
Τα δύο ρυθμιστικά που έβαλες δεν αλλάζανε τίποτα, ούτε καν την προσαρμογή, μέχρι ενός σημείου πέραν του οποίου διαλυόταν.

----------


## nvak

Η 5μετρη ορειχάλκινη σωλήνα είχα πάρει τελείωσε  ::  
Κατασκευάστηκαν περίπου 27 feeder και μοιράστηκαν σε γείτονες και μή. 

Η μόνη βελτίωση που του έγινε, είναι η κατάργηση της ρυθμιστικής βίδας απέναντι από το μονόπολο και η κατασκευή του μονόπολου από ορειχάλκινο σωληνάκι 5mm και ύψους 11mm.

Έγιναν μετρήσεις μέ καλά αποτελέσματα. Η δυνατότητα ρύθμισης του ανακλαστήρα αποδείχθηκε χρήσιμη, γιατί με τον συντονισμό κερδίζουμε 1-2 db. 

Εφ' όσον υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, ζητείται υπεύθυνος για ομαδική κατασκευή. 

Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα 
α) να προσφερθεί σαν κίτ που κάποιος ή κάποιοι θα αναλάβουν την συγκόλληση το τρύπημα τη στεγάνωση
β) να ανατεθεί σε βιοτέχνη να τα παράγει 

καί στίς δυο περιπτώσεις χρειάζεται συντονιστής (αγορές υλικών, μάζεμα χρημάτων, διανομή κλπ ) 
Το κόστος ανά feeder των δοκιμαστικών κομματιών που έφτιαξα ήταν περίπου 20 - 24€. 
Περιμένω εθελοντές και όχι μόνον  ::

----------


## Belibem

> Εφ' όσον υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, ζητείται υπεύθυνος για ομαδική κατασκευή.


Εμένα θα με ενδιέφεραν 2-3 κομμάτια. Γενικά σε περίπτωση ομαδικής προβλέπω να γίνονται ανάρπαστα!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

++  ::

----------


## trendy

Το HSWN ενδιαφέρεται για 8 τεμάχια.
Ευχαριστώ!

Λάθος ενότητα...  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μια ερώτηση.
Λόγω του ότι τα feeder δέχονται διαρκώς διαφορά θερμοκρασίας και δημιουργείται
υγρασία και υγροποίηση μέσα στο feeder, συγκεκριμένα εγώ άνοιξα μια τρυπούλα 1,5 mm για να
αερίζεται (στο πίσω και στο κάτω μέρος της πλάτης) και έβγαλε νερό.
Μήπως μπορούμε να τα πλαστικοποιήσουμε με σπρεϊτ ή βερνίκι ;
Αυτό θα επηρέαζε τα μικροκύματα ;

----------


## Ifaistos

Δεν νομίζω να είχε και μεγάλη διαφορά πάντως....
Το πρόβλημα δεν πρέπει να (μάλλον) από την υγροποίηση των υδρατμών μέσα στο feeder 
Μια και τα feeder είναι χάλκινα oi διαφορές στη θερμοκρασία φέρνουν και αλλαγές στο μέγεθος με αποτέλεσμα σιλικόνες και λοιπά μoνωτικά να μην δουλεύουν τόσο "καλά"...

----------


## nvak

> Μια ερώτηση.
> Λόγω του ότι τα feeder δέχονται διαρκώς διαφορά θερμοκρασίας και δημιουργείται
> υγρασία και υγροποίηση μέσα στο feeder, συγκεκριμένα εγώ άνοιξα μια τρυπούλα 1,5 mm για να
> αερίζεται (στο πίσω και στο κάτω μέρος της πλάτης) και έβγαλε νερό.
> Μήπως μπορούμε να τα πλαστικοποιήσουμε με σπρεϊτ ή βερνίκι ;
> Αυτό θα επηρέαζε τα μικροκύματα ;


Δύο τρόποι για να αποφύγεις το νερό υπάρχουν. 
- Πλήρης στεγανοποίηση. Πρέπει να είναι τέτοιας ποιότητας ώστε αν το φουσκώσουμε με αέρα να κρατά την πίεση.
- Άνοιγμα τρύπας αερισμού στο κατώτερο μέρος. ( Υπάρχουν και ειδικές βαλβίδες, αλλα δεν έχουμε τόσο υψηλές απαιτήσεις ) 

Η συγκέντρωση υδρατμων γίνεται υπο συνθήκες, όταν το εσωτερικό δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει πίεση και αναπνέει με τις διαφορές θερμοκρασίας ημέρας-νύχτας.

Στην δική μου σχεδίαση εφ' όσον έχει κολληθεί σωστά και μπεί η σιλικόνη στην φλάντζα που πάει εφαρμοστή και στό βύσμα, πρέπει να κρατά την πίεση του χωρίς διαρροές. 
Τώρα για τα feeder που σε κάθε βροχή γεμίζουν, θέλει οπωσδήποτε 
τρύπα-ες 3 mm, γιατί το νερό με την σκόνη μπορεί να φράξει τις μικρότερες.

----------


## panste

*nvak έγραψε:*




> ( Υπάρχουν και ειδικές βαλβίδες, αλλα δεν έχουμε τόσο υψηλές απαιτήσεις )


Βαλβίδα ποδηλάτου και τρόμπα

----------


## andreas

με διπλη σακουλα παντως δεν περασε νερο ουτε υγρασια στο εσωτερικο....

----------


## nvak

Είδα στο site του wirelesslan ότι έφερε feeder σαν αυτά που φτιάχνουμε.
Μοιάζει χυτοπρεσσαριστό αλουμινίου ή επιμεταλλωμένο πλαστικό 
http://www.wirelesslan.gr/product_info. ... cts_id=653

Η τιμή φαίνεται λογική. Αν οργανώναμε μία ομαδική για καλύτερη τιμή θα μπορούσαμε να σταματήσουμε τις δικές μας ιδιοκατασκευές.

----------


## dti

Νίκο μας έχεις κακομάθει και μάλλον θα εξακολουθήσει να υπάρχει ζήτηση για τα δικά σου feeders τα οποία και τα εμπιστευόμαστε από θέμα απόδοσης και ποιότητας και είναι σε πολύ καλή τιμή.
Θεωρώ πολύ δύσκολο να μειωθεί η τιμή των feeders του wirelesslan.gr στη μισή τιμή ώστε να μπορούν να συναγωνιστούν την τιμή των δικών σου, όποια ομαδική και να γίνει.

----------


## Acinonyx

Δε δίνει καθόλου στοιχεία στο site.

Εννοείται πως θα προτιμάμε αυτά που γνωρίζουμε τι είναι.  ::

----------


## nvak

Βρήκα κάποια λινκ με αναδημοσιεύσεις των κατασκευών μας.  ::  
http://www.digdice.com/tag/feeder/
http://www.lan23.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=626

βλέπω και μία ενδιαφέρουσα ρώσικη υλοποίηση πού θα ήθελα πολύ να την δοκιμάσω...
http://www.bester-ltd.ru/content/view/201/341/
Ενδιαφέρον έχει το πώς βάζει τον Ntype στο πίσω μέρος.

----------


## dalex

.................................................

----------


## bedazzled

Πολύ βολικό το ότι δεν χρειάζεται κόλληση!  :: 

ΥΓ: Έχει ένα ορθογραφικό «λαθάκι» εδώ:



> greeks *gays* in mass produce this feeder

----------

